# My First Ratties =)



## Darkangel92 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive had mice in the past and have been wanting rats for years but my mom would never let me...until now =). Now I was trying to find a Dumbo breeder in my area for a few weeks but the only ones I could find were 2hrs or more away. I work at Petsmart and I usually NEVER buy anything buy fish from a pet store but I just couldnt stand walking by their cage anymore =(. So they came home with me =). They are going to get a check up at the vet on Saturday and to get this sneezing thing checked out. The sneezing isnt as bad now but Im still getting them checked out because im paranoid about pet store animals =/. 

Anyway...here are my girls =).

This is Ruby, she doesnt like the camera so shes hard to get pics of lol.



And the crazy girl, Squeak =). She likes attention but moves so much it took me about 40 shots to get like 10 decent pics haha.




And my dog, Dakota, has made friends with Squeak lol.


Squeak says "Psssst....I has a secret" lol

Normally I wouldnt let her do this but it was too cute, she was resting her head there waiting for Ruby to come say hi lol.


And their cage =). Which is still having stuff added to it lol.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

too blasted cute  love it!


----------



## Darkangel92 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks =).


----------



## Rachjones90 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahhh Dakota is soo good with Squeak! How cute! xx


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww, they're so sweet and cute! I love the fact that your ratties and dog get along!


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay, that is just too cute! I wish that my dog could do that, did you have to train yours for that, or is she just an amazing dog? lol.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Dakota seems like a sweety, and your rats are adorable!

Anastasia, it is -not- worth the risk to allow dogs and rats near eachother. I lost one of my rats to my dog when she pushed open a door, and got into a room where he was free-ranging. I was out emptying the cage tray, and she picked him up in her mouth. He went into shock, and died within 5 minutes.

I never allow my animals to interact at all- it just isn't safe.


----------



## Because (Dec 1, 2011)

Awe! Cute ratties!


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> Dakota seems like a sweety, and your rats are adorable!
> 
> Anastasia, it is -not- worth the risk to allow dogs and rats near eachother. I lost one of my rats to my dog when she pushed open a door, and got into a room where he was free-ranging. I was out emptying the cage tray, and she picked him up in her mouth. He went into shock, and died within 5 minutes.
> 
> I never allow my animals to interact at all- it just isn't safe.


Yeah, i've learned the hard way too, when my dog decided that our baby chicks were squeaky toys, so no chance she'll be let near my babies. I just think it's awesome to see the op's animals interact


----------



## AKARaccoon (Sep 14, 2011)

What kind of wiring in that? The kind that has the coating over it, is there a special name for it?

I assume it's safe for the rats, but I've been trying to find something other than galvanized metal. v_v


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

So adoreable! And I gotta ask, where did you get that cage? It's pretty spiffy!


----------

